# View of Mt. Rushmore from Canada. (Revised )



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I don't like the direction this thread has been taking us.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Ha,. ha, good one Dick!

Bob


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Dick;

That is good.

Lee


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

I LOVE IT!

Keeping the humor alive!

Scrappy


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Ahahaha! Poor Canada! They always end up being the butt of the joke…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

cheeky!


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

It's kind o' hard to tell which is which from this view.
Great post Dick.
DAVE
For every one else. I did not realize it , but for over a couple of months I have not been able to post any comments or post anything, though I was able to view everything. Thanks to Martin who got me straightened out with a new Password. So you may be able to get something out of me now ocassionally.
MARTIN DOES IT AGAIN-- RAH! RAH! RAH!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

My son sent this to me.

I couldn't resist posting this for all of our Canadian friends.

Welcome back Dave!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

My brother has a T shirt similar to this, but the fellows are not as nattily attired ;-)


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

This Canadian has to know!
*Why are they all on their knees? *<vbg>


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd like to apologize if this has offended anyone.

I didn't post this to be derogatory towards any Canadians.

I just thought it was a very funny cartoon, &

funny enough to share with LJs.

*We love you Canadians.*

We also live North of Mt. Rushmore, so we get the same view.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

The picture was a scream! Glad I grabbed it and sent it to my US relatives before you took it down…I can't believe anybody was offended! (was anybody really offended?)


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I loved it Dick, I don't think it was all that offensive. They know where they live.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

For those of you who are easily offended , please don't click on this link!

It is now officially posted by a Canadian!
Bob


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Bob. I missed the original post. 
Dick: I really don't understand how anyone could be offended by this picture. Post away!
FYI: I'm Canadian.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

It's funny, it looks like they are trying to sneak out of canada, or they are peeping toms. LOL


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Or… they are trolling. ;-)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i missed this post too ,

so lady's ,

who's your favorite president now ? 
( a la Chippendale )


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

They may be looking to find her. http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn11/GMman_2008/nancy-pelosi-scary.jpg


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

GMman-*Find her?*----I think they are hiding *from* her!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

GMman i think kents right there she's not the best looking girl and you should see some of the pigs we have here in England LOL…........


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I think this was the work of someone who's against the health care bill.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

me thinks the republicans did it


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Politicians got Back!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*I didn't want this thread to be political.*


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Not politic someone had posted that photo before as a joke and I don't remember who,I don't really know the lady.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

who farted?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

keep you sunny side up


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

who farted? you did Napaman lol


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I didn't like the direction this thread was taking us so I decided to make some changes.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Thank you for your input, socalwood.*

The monument was completed in 1941, so she could be quite old by now.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Must be a local joke!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)




----------

